# What Visa should I get??



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

Back in 2011 I went to the USA and met a boy. I was on the visa waiver program so was entitled to stay for 90 days. I overstayed this waiver by probably around 90-100 days. I left voluntarily as well. 

I understand that I cannot use the waiver program again which is fair but I was wondering what visa I could use if any?

I am looking to go to a music festival in Miami next year (2014) and stay for probably like 2weeks for a holiday.

I have heard that as long as I can prove that I have tied to this country e.g. Job, tenacy agreements etc. it could be a possibility. Also, I would like to note that I overstayed back in 2011 when I was being an idiot and also that was in Connecticut. Does that make a difference?

Any help would be wonderful!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B2 is your only option. Good luck!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, not the _only_ option. Marriage works, too (e.g. K1 visa).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, not the _only_ option. Marriage works, too (e.g. K1 visa).


For a two week vacation?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Two weeks? Some people get married two hours after meeting. This poster likes the guy so much she overstayed more than three months.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Two weeks? Some people get married two hours after meeting. This poster likes the guy so much she overstayed more than three months.


Suggest you read the OP's earlier posts with regard getting married.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Goodness, doesn't anyone have a sense of humor any more?


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey,

I thought it would tell me if someone replied...I guess not!

Well I was going to meet up with one of my cousins that lives out there and meet people at the festival from when I was first in America.

Or is it too weird that I am travelling on my own for a holiday?

I can obviously provide names, numbers, addresses etc for the people I am going to see. Is that enough?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tiamaria16 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I thought it would tell me if someone replied...I guess not!
> 
> ...


Why is it weird to holiday alone?


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dunno,

Is it not?

I mean I have been away on my own before because I enjoy just having time to myself where it is hot and I can read a book but some people think I am weird for it.


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyway,

It will be me and my friend for 2 weeks but she is american so I am meeting her there.

Will that be a problem?


----------

